# Malarkey Shingles



## kage

So BamBam did ya check them when it gets cold? my exp with them is there bonding was the chits...unstick in winter, stick in summer..


----------



## Randy Bush

kage said:


> So BamBam did ya check them when it gets cold? my exp with them is there bonding was the chits...unstick in winter, stick in summer..


Kind of thinking BamBam is probably going to have to wait and see on that one. One of of my suppliers sells them here and so far has not been a problem and we get lots of strong wind and lots of cold and heat . :clap:


----------



## BamBamm5144

I ended up installing them on my house. So far, so good!


----------



## jtayl123

We use Malarkey almost exclusively over other shingles. We don't push them overly hard; they sell themselves in the Oregon market, especially the Legacy, which is an outstanding material. We have a bunch of good photos and more info at our website:

www.salemroofingpros.com

They cut easier than most other shingles, especially OC with their tough nail strip.
They haven't lowered their asphalt percentages like many of the other manufacturers are doing recently, they aren't giving in to the ridiculous "lifetime" warranty crap, and their patented nailing zone is the installer's best friend. You can't miss it. Plus, they have a great color selection.. I could go on. Like I say, Malarkey material pretty much sells itself.


----------



## totes

I agree malarkey is a great shingle. More importantly I like saying malarkey, and I like the excuse to talk like a drunken irish man while working on a roof.
All the oregon crews use to use it exclusively in the early 2000's, as did . Then they seemed to become less popular, with pabco and the pink bundles being staged more than the clover. Probably a price thing. 
Truth be told I'm not tough enough to spend my days on a roof anymore, and smart enough to know to sub out any tear off to you guys.
I always recommend malarkey though.


----------



## LCG

GAF loses its front edge in 4-7yrs.
Tamko spider webs at 15-17
Owens Corning simply blew off before they changed the nail strip.

Wyoming is hell on roofing. 300+ days of sun and high UV exposure. 80+mph winds, sideways snow, torrential rain and sleet.

We rest our entire residential reputation on Malarkey. Between owning a roofing business and a home inspection firm while in Utah we have seen how all of these brands hold up. 

Upon moving home to Wyoming we finally had access to Malarkey. We were also hesitant to change to another brand so we did a lot of research. If the boys in Alaska trust them on their own homes we figured it would hold up in Wyoming.

After Thousands of squares installed we have only had one blow off and it was because the guys siding came off and ripped into our roof. He tried to pull the warranty card on Malarkey. Their rep came out and determined the wind was in excess of 110 mph and wouldnt warrant the repairs. He was exactly right!

He stood behind our 6nail pattern, double nailed and tared rakes, and double nailed ridge caps. 

The upper portion of the home lost (3) shingles... I replaced them for free. I had told the customer they need a standing seam concealed fastener roof but he balked at the price and went for the Highlanders. Funny, after both Malarkey and the insurance company denied his claim of my installation he finally installed a metal roof.

Go forth with absolute certainty that malarkey will hold up.

We are looking forward to meeting the guys at the IRE in Vegas next month.


----------



## Mr Latone

Well Bam, you seem to be in the CertainTeed camp these days, correct?


What about the Malarkey?


----------



## BamBamm5144

I like malarkey. I put them on my old house unfortunately they never sold enough here so they aren't around anymore.


----------



## youngbuck

The previous owner of my business only used GAF for over 35 years. In the past 4+ years, I have replaced over a dozen of the roofs he did, all of them lasting over 25 years. He only used three tabs all of those years, only in the final 4-5 years did he start using Timberlines. Where I previously worked, I liked Certainteed, and OC. I do not think there is a huge difference between the shingles, but I like GAF because I like their color palette. I do not have a huge shop, so it is easier to keep the 5-6 colors that we use almost explicitly. I keep a few squares on hand of each color in case I mess up on a measurement, or if we have some sort of repair to do. I did try Tamko my first year, and had two issues in one year with the oil in the shingle bleeding through, so I stopped using them.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I don't keep anything on hand, if I need a sq I have my supplier bring it to me, for free of course. All I use is ct And 90% of our roofs are either George Town grey, resawn shake, or black. Sometimes pewter or that ugly ass green


----------



## A&E Exteriors

BamBamm5144 said:


> I like malarkey. I put them on my old house unfortunately they never sold enough here so they aren't around anymore.


How are these holding up?


----------



## apkole

Yeah, Bam, like A&E said . . . my distributor has taken the Malarkey line on. I'd like a little feedback . . .


----------



## A&E Exteriors

apkole said:


> Yeah, Bam, like A&E said . . . my distributor has taken the Malarkey line on. I'd like a little feedback . . .


I can tell you I love everything about them. I have the reps card if you want some info...


----------



## dDubya

They are square cut, they cut easy, hardly ever any cull's, and weigh more than any other brand of shingle similar to them. Now, whether weight means anything, that's debatable.

Oh also, the nail line, what's not to like about that.


----------

